# Maytag gas range problem



## donald73d (Apr 13, 2015)

I have a modern Maytag gas range with 4 burners and oven.  Propane fuel.  I was cooking some pasta on a back burner and turned that knob to off and a "wosh of flame" came from the top front.  It pushed open the bottom drawer a few inches.   This and most modern gas ranges turn on all burner igniters when you turn on the burner and turn off a burner.  Both functions go past the "igniter" range of turning the knob.

Propane is heavier than air so it will sink (natural gas is lighter).

I am not sure if the stove is defective or what?  And do I call propane company or Maytag service?

Obviously there was some propane gas around the front burner and when all the igniters came on it did the "wosh".

I did try the stove after for a few minutes and it worked fine.

I turned off the gas at the tank for now. 

I ordered a sensitive combustible gas detector tool.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 13, 2015)

I know nothing but that never stopped me before. I would be doing some tests with the same pot on the burner and a bar-b-que starter see if there is any gas to ignite near the front burner, do you get something different with a smaller pot or no pot. I would try different times for the test.


----------



## jeff1 (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi,

Model#?
http://www.applianceaid.com/model-number.php Some model# helps.



> I was cooking some pasta on a back burner and turned that knob to off and a "wosh of flame" came from the top front. It pushed open the bottom drawer a few inches



Another burner lite up?
Certainly -sounds- like a leak....call and have local appliance place test the range out would be the best idea.

jeff.


----------



## donald73d (Apr 16, 2015)

Mgr5775qds


----------



## jeff1 (Apr 16, 2015)

Leak test all tubing...esp the ones between valves ( #1 ) and orifice holders ( #6 )...







jeff.


----------



## frodo (Apr 18, 2015)

to test,  disconect propane tank,   hook up a test block   


at the tank.  pressure up your system. >>>>>NO MORE THAN 5 PSI>>>>

you have regulaters...it could damage them.  if you go over.

have someone,  keep pumping air into system as you turn on the burner that you were using.

spray all the valves and piping in the stove,  look for bubbles


----------



## donald73d (Apr 18, 2015)

OK, the range actually has 5 burners.  I forgot about the center one.  I found the left front ignitor not working and the center ignitor not working all the time.  The other three work fine.  I do feel the wosh of flame happened near the right front burner.   I did not use that burner to cook my pasta.  Its possible I turned it on then off (by mistake) before I used the back burner.  But then it should have caused the wosh when I turned on the back burner not off.  Never touched the center burner. 

I called Maytag and their safety team got involved and will send someone to check the stove at no cost.


----------



## jeff1 (Apr 18, 2015)

> I called Maytag and their safety team got involved and will send someone to check the stove at no cost



Good deal 
Let us know what they find/say.

jeff.


----------



## frodo (Apr 19, 2015)

good deal............


----------

